# New Vehicle



## Rob Fisher

JacoV said:


> Looking good @Rob Fisher
> Can we expect a review soon ?



Researching buying a new vehicle today but may get around to playing with the coils as well!


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> Researching buying a new vehicle today but may get around to playing with the coils as well!



Buggati veyron?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> Buggati veyron?



Not sure that would tow my boat too well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure that would tow my boat too well.


This looks like it can tow a boat 

...and I'm sure it has a place to plug those coils in as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like it can tow a boat
> 
> ...and I'm sure it has a place to plug those coils in as well
> 
> View attachment 38452



That would be a ***** to park!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Creating a new thread to save the GasPhase coils thread!


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a toss up between...

A Toyota Prado VX



or this...

Mercedes GLE400

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a toss up between...
> 
> A Toyota Prado VX
> View attachment 38453
> 
> 
> or this...
> 
> Mercedes GLE400
> View attachment 38454


I instantly lean towards the merc, but then a little voice whispers in my ear.... what are the maintenance costs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> That would be a ***** to park!


Not really, you park this wherever you like, it weighs 4.5 tonnes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I instantly lean towards the merc, but then a little voice whispers in my ear.... what are the maintenance costs?



Something is shouting in my ear "The Merc"... and it's maybe because I took it for a test drive yesterday and it's not only a 4x4 but also a sports car! Man does it have acceleration! It has 7 gears! And you can get an 8 year maintenance contract! But it's a decision I'm not gonna rush because it's a fair bit of cash...but based on the fact this is probably the last car I buy I need to make sure... I love my current Prado (Old shape) but it's quite old... and I really don't like the new shape Prado...

I'll build some coils and think on it some more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

if those two are your options..... MERCEDES all the way! 

I would be so keen on the Tesla. Such an amazing car.... 0-100 in 3.2 seconds, smoother it cannot get. Permanently online, receiving updates....latest one is the Auto Pilot. Range is also not bad.... 400+ km, and if you want to go further you just program the Nav system, and it leads you to your destination efficently, with stopovers at the super chargers en route.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The Toyota is not even in the same park as the Mercedes. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> I instantly lean towards the merc, but then a little voice whispers in my ear.... what are the maintenance costs?



They come with a proper full maintenance plan to 100k. Then you start paying in percentage increments as you go up. So first payable service you pay a percentage, next one you pay more etc.

Buying a Merc new or low mileage is not a problem. Besides the price tag that is. That's problematic to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

Definitely the merc, or the ranger wildtrak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

That Merc is pretty but you know what I think about them,worst owner experience ever with Merc both leisure and commercial.
I get scared when I think about leaving Toyota again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox

agree


Genosmate said:


> That Merc is pretty but you know what I think about them,worst owner experience ever with Merc both leisure and commercial.
> I get scared when I think about leaving Toyota again.


 Marcedes are prone to electronic issues worse than the twisp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, what towing weight do you need? 

The Toyota are high risk and personally they are kak for the interior and features. 

For the price you pay I can recommend a more capable vehicle with nicer interior but less electronics. 

Maintenance on any SUV is going to be pricey. 
My last service cost me 15k for an oil change and wiper replacement and a blown bulb. 
Minor service may I add!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , the Merc is beautiful!
It has such a confident and striking looking front

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , the Merc is beautiful!
> It has such a confident and striking looking front



Now they have to find one with the right specifications for me... getting a Merc is a bit of a nightmare because there are about eight million add ons and trying to find the right set up is a pain... they either have too little or too much... and if you add everything they cost eight million rand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Now they have to find one with the right specifications for me... getting a Merc is a bit of a nightmare because there are about eight million add ons and trying to find the right set up is a pain... they either have too little or too much... and if you add everything they cost eight million rand!



Rob, beef up on the safety options.
And anything that lets you charge 18650 batts while on the move 

Lol, only kidding, i am going to assume that with even fairly minimal extras that is going to be one helluva car!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, beef up on the safety options.
> And anything that lets you charge 18650 batts while on the move
> 
> Lol, only kidding, i am going to assume that with even fairly minimal extras that is going to be one helluva car!!!



It has a whole heap of safety features and will even apply the brakes and swerve if it has to... it warns you first and if you are asleep it takes over. 

And it has USB charging points built in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It has a whole heap of safety features and will even apply the brakes and swerve if it has to... it warns you first and if you are asleep it takes over.
> 
> And it has USB charging points built in!



Marvellous Rob, now it just needs a built-in Rayon dispenser for 1.5mm diameter coils
Lol

That "swerve" technology sounds awesome by the way


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Marvellous Rob, now it just needs a built-in Rayon dispenser for 1.5mm diameter coils
> Lol



Oh wow I didn't think about that... I wonder if it has that option? It seems to have everything else!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Was in a similar boat, needed an SUV for the wife and original looked at the Prado but there is a lot of high spec'ed SUVs in that price range. Eye'd out second hand Range Rovers, Q7, Touareg but in the end decided on reliability and a tried and tested formula, going to fetch a Prado VX diesel next week.

On the note of Merc, got E250 coupe with AMG kit last year for the old lady, truly amazing car, awesome to drive and a ton of features. But it has happened twice now where the car wouldn't unlock and when it eventually did it wouldn't start. Brought the rage on Merc to sort out the issue after the second time it happened, told them they will be replacing all of the electronics if it happens again. Funny thing is I called the salesman who sold me the car when I was looking at getting an SUV, still waiting for him to come back to me with options on a ML. So Merc is not in my good books at the moment.

Hope you find the right car Rob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> Something is shouting in my ear "The Merc"... and it's maybe because I took it for a test drive yesterday and it's not only a 4x4 but also a sports car! Man does it have acceleration! It has 7 gears! And you can get an 8 year maintenance contract! But it's a decision I'm not gonna rush because it's a fair bit of cash...but based on the fact this is probably the last car I buy I need to make sure... I love my current Prado (Old shape) but it's quite old... and I really don't like the new shape Prado...
> 
> I'll build some coils and think on it some more!


just get an Isuzu and be done with it good car good engine very reliable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

pffff.... who needs electronics, I'd be quite content with one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

The Merc is much more than a pretty face.

Mercedes have long been in the very front of technology. They also use superior parts.

We've had a bunch of different models in and out of the company fleet. The 3 litre (cant remember exact size) turbo diesel motor is silky smooth, powerful and reliable. Highly recommend that particular motor.

And there are only a handful of auto-boxes that are even in the same league as Merc's auto box.

Don't know about in Durban, but their service is excellent in JHB. There are always issues with the odd car in every brand. But up here, they will lend you another, no questions asked when they need to work on your vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me the crunch deal was getting into it and taking it for a test drive... it's something else!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> For me the crunch deal was getting into it and taking it for a test drive... it's something else!



I can imagine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

sooo did you buy both oom ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> sooo did you buy both oom ?



I have decided on the Mercedes but getting the configuration I want is proving to be more than a bit difficult... They said they had one for me and delivery would be the 15th Dec... and then the next day they didn't have one... so far the exercise has been pretty irritating. 

Trying to give a car dealer a large bag of cash is not as easy as I expected.


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher, do test drive the new Range Rover Sport - even if its just to pass time 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I have decided on the Mercedes but getting the configuration I want is proving to be more than a bit difficult... They said they had one for me and delivery would be the 15th Dec... and then the next day they didn't have one... so far the exercise has been pretty irritating.
> 
> Trying to give a car dealer a large bag of cash is not as easy as I expected.


Yeah, buying a new car these days isn't easy especially when you're looking at something with so many options. Don't you miss the days when you could just walk into a VW dealer and drive away with a Beetle in less than an hour?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I had my heart set on the GLE400 Petrol but have just test driven the GLE350 Diesel and think this may be a better buy for me... still drives like a racing car but has 9 forward gears and amazing fuel efficiency along with a better towing capability. What do the car fundies think?


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I had my heart set on the GLE400 Petrol but have just test driven the GLE350 Diesel and think this may be a better buy for me... still drives like a racing car but has 9 forward gears and amazing fuel efficiency along with a better towing capability. What do the car fundies think?


As Jeremy Clarkson used to say, diesel is the devil's fuel. But what the hell does he know, diesels are awesome as long as they are properly maintained. Go diesel!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I had my heart set on the GLE400 Petrol but have just test driven the GLE350 Diesel and think this may be a better buy for me... still drives like a racing car but has 9 forward gears and amazing fuel efficiency along with a better towing capability. What do the car fundies think?


Generally diesels are more expensive so you have to do tonnes of milage to make back the extra capital investment in fuel saving. Turbo Diesels have lots more torque than the same capacity petrol engine and do make better towing vechiles. Turbo's do go every now and then but your maintenance plan should cover it should it happen.
Diesels require more frequent oil changes. The sulphur in the fuel turns oil into tar although this and the turbo issues are getting better with the better low sulphur diesel on offer. So no cheap farm diesel in these babies.
Never ever run out of fuel. A diesel system needs to be primed once dry and in most cases your fuel pump will be trashed because the fuel is the lubricant.


So if you extend the maintenance plan for as long as you can and sell with a year left you good to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Generally diesels are more expensive so you have to do tonnes of milage to make back the extra capital investment in fuel saving. Turbo Diesels have lots more torque than the same capacity petrol engine and do make better towing vechiles. Turbo's do go every now and then but your maintenance plan should cover it should it happen.
> Diesels require more frequent oil changes. The sulphur in the fuel turns oil into tar although this and the turbo issues are getting better with the better low sulphur diesel on offer. So no cheap farm diesel in these babies.
> Never ever run out of fuel. A diesel system needs to be primed once dry and in most cases your fuel pump will be trashed because the fuel is the lubricant.
> 
> 
> So if you extend the maintenance plan for as long as you can and sell with a year left you good to go.



Thanks @Gazzacpt! It's only five grand more capex and the maintenance contract is 6 years so I should be OK... I was really impressed with the test drive and the bonus is it appears that the diesel version is more popular and they have more stock to select from...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Gazzacpt! It's only five grand more capex and the maintenance contract is 6 years so I should be OK... I was really impressed with the test drive and the bonus is it appears that the diesel version is more popular and they have more stock to select from...


Well there you go. I think you might be able to extend an additional 2 years but 5 years is normally time to change unless you form an emotional bond with it.


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , what colour?


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what colour?


Arctic (Ice) White with Gold (Tropical) mags of course

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Well there you go. I think you might be able to extend an additional 2 years but 5 years is normally time to change unless you form an emotional bond with it.



Yip there is an option to extend from 6 to 8 years. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what colour?



My first option is Silver but the kids want me to get a Polar White one... will depend on the options I can get so it will be silver or white.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> My first option is Silver but the kids want me to get a Polar White one... will depend on the options I can get so it will be silver or white.


From a safety point of view the White is the most visible colour, silver not so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
I am so excited for you

Since coconuts are white inside, maybe Tropical Ice White is your colour !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> My first option is Silver but the kids want me to get a Polar White one... will depend on the options I can get so it will be silver or white.


White,Silver......No,this is what you want Rob,matches that woodvill of yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jan

The biggest problem with diesel is maintenance costs. If you plan to keep the car after the service plan has expired go petrol if not then diesel is a good option.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos

Not sure why people are worried about maintenance costs - the costs are relatively comparable with petrol and since its a Benz you are gonna pay through your a$$ either way so you may as well get the one you want


----------



## whatalotigot

I think the Prado would suit you Rob, And That Prado is a work horse for the boat situation. The merc on the other hand I think is targeted toward more suburban house wives of many moneys with 2 kids


----------



## rogue zombie

I would hands down take the diesel over petrol. Less trips to the pump, more torque. Frugal fuel use. 

And I'm 90% sure out of service plan a V8 petrol will cost you more to keep on the road, factoring in petrol etc.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

I love a silver Merc. Merc's silver is gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have ordered my Mercedes Benz GLE350 Diesel with 9 gears and a bunch of other really kewl kak!  I managed to get a Silver one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> I have ordered my Mercedes Benz GLE350 Diesel with 9 gears and a bunch of other really kewl kak!  I managed to get a Silver one!


Jees... that's a dream vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 39366
> View attachment 39367



For sure a beauty! Congratulations Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hot hot hot 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ooh, she is stunning. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ooh, sthe is stunning. Congrats. Enjoy.



Thanks @Andre! Now I have to wait for her to arrive from Germany... arriving 28th Dec!


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre! Now I have to wait for her to arrive from Germany... arriving 28th Dec!


That's going to be some epic vapemail, but the wait is going to _drive_ you nuts  Congrats Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

Wow, excellent choice Uncle.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

Congrats @Rob Fisher that is reaaaaaaal nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 39366
> View attachment 39367




So are you driving down in her bud? Or she still on a ship?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> So are you driving down in her bud? Or she still on a ship?



Unfortunately she is still in the factory in Germany @Paulie. 

I'm only getting it on the 29th Dec.


----------

